# Will 30" silverbacks fit?



## MetalHeaded1980 (Feb 4, 2012)

Im strongly considering 30x14x9 silverbacks on my 2005 brute 750i. I have stock suspension and no lift. Im looking to pair these tires with 14" rims. I have looked around the forums and there is a lot of good info and reviews on MIMB but I havent found where anyone is running this specific set-up. Will i have rubbing issues? Should I go with one tire size down? Thanks in advance


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lots of people run that, but yes youll rub badly. Get a 2" lift from highlifter, RDC or someone. throw that on, crank your shocks and you should be good to go.. shouldn't need any moulding/trimming in that year.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Biggest Tires on Stock Brute - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

